# Zetlight Pro Series ZP2500H LED light



## Piotr Kaleta (28 Nov 2013)

Hi I found that unit on you tube. Looks impressive. I wonder where we can buy it in UK anyone?


----------



## pepedopolous (28 Nov 2013)

WHERE TO BUY

Not in the UK yet it seems. TMC V2Lumenair will be available soon and seems to be a re-branded Zetlight.

P


----------

